# Russia Withdraws From Chechnya



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/news/2009/04/090416_chechnya_nh_sl.shtml



> After 15 years of bloody conflict, the Russian authorities say they have ended their military campaign in the predominantly Muslim region of Chechnya.
> 
> Russian forces have fought two wars against separatist Chechen fighters since the collapse of the Soviet Union.
> 
> ...


rapist withdraws from victim


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 18, 2009)

well sometimes your cock just goes soft, you know


----------



## Vyraura (Apr 20, 2009)

is putin having dementia
this sounds rather, you know, correct and good.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Putin's done plenty of good things for his country but I agree that he's been the biggest shitbag about Chechnya.
I hear Dmitry's going against the grain and trying to distance himself from Putin which could be why he ordered this. Then again it might all be a Putin masterplan or something.

Either way he's going to get re-elected a couple of years from now so er


----------

